# How long do us drivers have before driverless cars happen?



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

How long do we have left before driverless cars take over our jobs? 1-3 yrs or longer?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Probably longer. Getting people to actually ride in a driverless vehicle could be difficult.

Further, it requires a very large capital investment to actually carry it out.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm going to say forever, or however long it takes before no one is driving any cars at all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> How long do we have left before driverless cars take over our jobs? 1-3 yrs or longer?


You should have been getting an education.
In ROBOT REPAIR.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Probably longer. Getting people to actually ride in a driverless vehicle could be difficult.
> 
> Further, it requires a very large capital investment to actually carry it out.


They will offer free rides with money they should have been paying us


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They will offer free rides with money they should have been paying us


they were offering free rides with their Uber self drivers here in Pittsburgh, but they still have guys sitting in the driver's seat.

That would not be a bad job to have with Uber- ride around in their car at their expense and basically be free to chat with the people, earn a regular wage.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> they were offering free rides with their Uber self drivers here in Pittsburgh, but they still have guys sitting in the driver's seat.
> 
> That would not be a bad job to have with Uber- ride around in their car at their expense and basically be free to chat with the people, earn a regular wage.


And thusly did WALL-E come to pass.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Probably longer. Getting people to actually ride in a driverless vehicle could be difficult.
> 
> Further, it requires a very large capital investment to actually carry it out.


At least 25% of people are willing to go driverless now. More than enough for them to get started. Half are on the fence which means they can be persuaded by safety, convenience, and/or cost.

The capital investment is already probably the largest ever in history for a single technology. Almost every major tech and auto company in the world is investing heavily. Lyft and Uber have auto company partners who will most likely provide the fleets for free for a cut of the estimated 14 trillion dollar TNC SDC pie.

My guess is 3-5 years before we are being displaced in large numbers and 6-8 before we are done in most major markets.

When they come en masse, it will be a tidal wave, not a trickle. There are too many companies who will be flooding the markets ASAP.


----------



## Jerm89 (Nov 24, 2016)

A long time. Theres too much area of united states. Most people i see on the road are still useing cars 10 years and older. Not unless they forcefully do something like make roads illegal to drive on.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jerm89 said:


> A long time. Theres too much area of united states. Most people i see on the road are still useing cars 10 years and older. Not unless they forcefully do something like make roads illegal to drive on.


Sure, you have a good point, but the TNC SDC companies will go after the low hanging fruit which is major metropolitan areas, which is also our bread and butter. They don't care if you buy one for personal use.


----------



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

I say we have 5 years at best than it's game over as all the ride share and taxi companies fire drivers and go driverless, even truck drivers will be gone, will this all work without humans, most like not, but they will sure try as they look at drivers as an expense liability.


----------



## Jerm89 (Nov 24, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Sure, you have a good point, but the TNC SDC companies will go after the low hanging fruit which is major metropolitan areas, which is also our bread and butter. They don't care if you buy one for personal use.


I strongly believe its gonna be a city thing. Itll be like useing elavator essculator ir stairs. Its like pepsi buying out coke. No more coke u have to drink pepsi and we gonna raise the tax cuz we control u now. Someone will come along and bring back controls to the people like no contract cellphone plans. Too much variuables to much squared space.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Next week. A million are hitting the streets in all the major cities. It's a giant technological leap and they feel the best way to unveil it is with one massive debut. 

You heard it here first.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

10 - 20 years.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

My prediction is... 1956...GM is so close to getting their self driving highways put together!






Don't believe every companies grandiose claim until they have delivered a finished product.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Michael Pare said:


> I say we have 5 years at best than it's game over as all the ride share and taxi companies fire drivers and go driverless, even truck drivers will be gone, will this all work without humans, most like not, but they will sure try as they look at drivers as an expense liability.


Getting the passengers to accept it will be a problem. Back in the early 1970's, the transit authority here proposed driverless transit vehicles called "skybus" that would gone without drivers (on tracks, which makes it a less daunting technical problem than the Uber program).

The no-driver idea is one of the reasons why it was shelved and never built.

http://www.amcap.org/history/alleghenycnty/pat/pat_part2.shtml


----------



## gooberMike (May 21, 2016)

1. Don't call this a job

2. 3 years'ish

3. It will be illegal to work on your own car soon ...in our lifetime...soon enough

4. Internal combustion cars will be illegal soon and you'll have to have special license for a "classic" car and it will COST YOU $$$$.

5. Don't call this a job.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

The problem I see with the current technology of driverless cars,is they rely on sensors,lasers and radar.All of these current technologies are heavily affected by weather conditions,rain,fog,sleet,snow and sunshine.It isn't inevitable.They will one day take over,but not in our lifetime.The current technology will still need people sitting behind the wheel for emergencies.I love that scene in Total Recall with the Johnny cab.Where Arnold Schwarzenegger's character had to get away.The cab couldn't understand that he had to go and Arnold just rip him out of the seat and drives it himself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> How long do we have left before driverless cars take over our jobs? 1-3 yrs or longer?


I will never trust a driverless car.
Can't trust Uber navigation and we pay for that !


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

When they replace long haul truckers it's time for local truckers and cab drivers to worry until then that 5 year bs is uber blowing smoke up investors asses. Just look at all the hype in PA where all they managed to do was double the people driving the self driving car.


----------

